# Savory Herb Spatchcock Yard Bird



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2008)

I've had the BBQr's Delight pellets and cast iron pots in stock for a while and have been meaning to try them out.  So I did a 6lb spatchcock roaster chicken last night seasoned with salt and pepper and decided to use the Savory Herb pellets which are a mix of oak, oregano, thyme and rosemary.  The smell coming off the Junior was incredible and the flavor from the chicken was even better!!  I cooked at 400* for a little over an hour and the skin was perfectly crisp and the meat was succulent!  This was by far the best spatch I've ever done!!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice looking Yard Bird


----------



## john a (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah it is, looks pretty big too.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 25, 2008)

Real pretty color on the bird big guy


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Very nice bird. Maybe next time, shoot the photo off to the side a little more. Something disturbing there.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 25, 2008)

Of course it doesn't surprise me that you would be the one to look at that location on a chicken, even if it's dead.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Very nice bird. Maybe next time, shoot the photo off to the side a little more. Something disturbing there.



Glad I passed on taking the pic of the white sauce........


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice looking bird.  Since you guys taught me about spatchocok that's the only way I've been smoking my birds.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 25, 2008)

*Sure looked good!

You sure that chicken wasn't on steroids???  *


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks good Larry. My wife will be out of town this weekend so I may grill up some spatchcock chicken Saturday night for me and the kids. My boy has a little league game at 3pm so a little chicken on the grill afterwards would be perfect. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd eat it! When my herbs were growing last year I would throw some limbs in there for a little kick.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Larry those Savory herb pellets are awesome!!
I've used them a few times with great results.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 25, 2008)

Deed Jooz guys seee da saize of dat chickun???? ("Dirty Steve" Stephens) 

That looks great Larry!


----------



## surfinsapo (Apr 29, 2008)

Great lookin chicken and cool smoke canistor Larry....


----------



## dollarbill (May 1, 2008)

*beautiful*

That looks incredible!  Where do you find the pellets?  Thanks. db


----------



## dollarbill (May 1, 2008)

A HA! I've just figured out how to get ahold of those pellets and that really cool holder.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2008)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> A HA! I've just figured out how to get ahold of those pellets and that really cool holder.



I hope it was HERE


----------

